# Bookcase and Liquor Cabinet



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Another project I did for the mill guy for a jag of lumber was a bookcase and liquor cabinet for his office out of red wood he furnished. He wanted it so he could break them down and use them separately if he so desired. So I came up with a design that allowed the base of the bookcase to mate with the top of the liquor cabinet. 
I finished it with a coat of orange shellac and two coats of water based poly.

The back of the bookcase and the lower cabinet door are T&G boards loose in the door frames and tacked top and bottom in the bookcase back. the shelves are adjustable with shelf pins.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OOps no pictures.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb I don't know where you get all this energy from! Nice work as aways , thanks for sharing


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice. Lots of storage.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great Job


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice job Herb. You sure keep busy.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I like it!!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A beautiful job, Herb.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice finish on the timber.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Herb.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice design.... the Red wood finished like that looks great,


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great job. I haven't worked with redwood in years. Makes me want to again.


----------



## MLH Services (Nov 15, 2014)

*Very nice*

How fun to work with redwood. I havnt' had the opportunity in years!


----------

